# 12 volt Battery power on fridge ??



## Gixer-Mark (Nov 6, 2007)

Hi all

Could someone please confirm :

The fridge power, it will work on 240volt & gas when parked up and 12 volt when vehicle engine is running.

Am I correct in that you are not able to run the fridge on 12 volt power when parked up, hence the gas back up ? If I try to use just 12 volt, I get the spanner flashing in the display and the blue light also flashes, however, start the engine and all is normal on the display!

Appreciate some feedback if possible,

Many thanks

Mark


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Yep totally correct as you stated..
I understand the 12v operation while moving is just to help maintain the temperature once it's already cold..


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

The current drawn when running on 12V is quite high (around 10A from memory). If this drain was allowed to continue with the engine stopped your battery would soon run down. There is a relay fitted in the circuit that only supplies 12v to the fridge when the engine is running.

If it's an AES fridge then best leave it on "auto" and the fridge will use the most appropriate power source.


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Yes I agree with all...


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Its all been said, nothing I can add.

C.


----------

